# England Premier League 09-10 Nov



## OddsPoster (Nov 7, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
09 Nov 17:00 Liverpool FC - Fulham FC 1.30 5.70 12.00 +185 Liverpool FC - Fulham FC 
09 Nov 17:00 Crystal Palace - Everton FC 6.50 3.95 1.60 +178 Crystal Palace - Everton FC 
09 Nov 17:00 Chelsea FC - West Bromwich Albion 1.33 5.50 10.00 +185 Chelsea FC - West Bromwich Albion 
09 Nov 17:00 Southampton FC - Hull City 1.60 3.90 6.75 +175 Southampton FC - Hull City 
09 Nov 17:00 Aston Villa - Cardiff City 2.05 3.40 4.00 +176 Aston Villa - Cardiff City 
09 Nov 19:30 Norwich City - West Ham United 2.70 3.30 2.80 +157 Norwich City - West Ham United 
10 Nov 14:00 Tottenham Hotspur - Newcastle United 1.57 4.20 6.50 +179 Tottenham Hotspur - Newcastle United 
10 Nov 16:05 Sunderland AFC - Manchester City 8.00 4.85 1.42 +184 Sunderland AFC - Manchester City 
10 Nov 18:10 Swansea City - Stoke City 2.00 3.40 4.20 +175 Swansea City - Stoke City 
10 Nov 18:10 Manchester United - Arsenal FC 2.30 3.40 3.30 +176 Manchester United - Arsenal FC


----------



## HowToBet (Nov 8, 2013)

CHELSEA – WEST BROMWICH ALBION: BETTING TIPS AND PREDICTIONS

Mourinho faces up to understudy Steve Clarke in a game the hosts should ease through. The odds are understandably short as Chelsea should have no problems here. I look to the Asian handicaps for the bet as I see signs of Chelsea moving up the gears of late.  Fernando Torres is the only missing man for the home side while Ben Foster and Billy Jones out with Chelsea old boys Nic Anelka and Scott Sinclair both highly doubtful.

Chelsea should have this with the minimum fuss, Eden Hazard returns after disciplinary measures and will be raring to go. Samuel Eto’o is on fire at the moment and West Brom will not contain Chelsea.


----------



## HowToBet (Nov 8, 2013)

ASTON VILLA v CARDIFF: TOTAL GOALS TIPS AND PREDICTIONS

Close game this one between two sides struggling for goals. Neither side is conceding either so unders look a bet here. Aston Villa with just 2.1 goals per game and Cardiff 2.2 hardly setting the world alight. Villa could be missing Weimann and Agbonlahor so what little attacking talent they possess would be gone.  Decent price here too, surprised that the odds are not way shorter for these shot shy teams.

Back Under 2.5 at 1.83 (5/6) with ladbrokes.


----------



## Bultip (Nov 9, 2013)

*Aston Villa - Cardiff*

*16:00 (CET)*

This is my risky bet in the coupon but taking into account the odds, the bet is worth it. Cardiff is one of the worst guests in the Premier League of England. From the five away games the team has one win, but against the terrible playing team of Fulham. There are also two draws with the modest teams of Norwich and Hull City, as two losses also - 2:0 against West Hamd and 4:1 against Chelsea. In the table, the Welsh are twelfth with a point more than Aston Villa.

Aston Villa stays the only team that won over Arsenal. Moreover, taking into account the tough games that the team had until this moment, the eleven won points look good. Only two of their games were against teams below top 10. Cardiff is a doeable team (doeable to win against) and the offensive style of game of Aston Villa would help a lot in this game. I expect a tough win for Aston Villa and for those who are not sure for this bet, bet on draw no bet on 1,40 odds.

Rest of the Coupon HERE


----------



## Bultip (Nov 10, 2013)

After the great win from yesterday, I would bet a little bit less but again for a common profit. This what I think about my coupon:

Manchester United - Arsenal


Arsenal is in very good shape. Only one loss for the team in the Premier League that was in the first round of this season. For several weeks already, Arsenal is staying on the top in England with eight wins and one draw after the loss. Manchester United is eighth with eight points less than Arsenal. Since last year, the team had great problems in the team and after sleeping over the transfer season and the leaving of the legendary Ferguson, nothing bright awaits the fans of Manchester United. All the seventeen points won by Manchester United was in very tough games. With the self-esteem of Arsenal and the superb form of Giroud, Ramsey and Giroud, Manchester United does not have any chance but for a point.

The other three bets in the coupon HERE


----------

